# Autotrail Mohican - electric panel



## tadek (Jul 27, 2008)

:roll: hi de hi,
I have a autotrail mohican 5 berth 1996, would someone out there please help, need to know about the charging system on the panel above the cooker can anyone tell me which way the toggle switch is in to use the leusure/car battery or to charge both


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Is the panel made by Sargent if so have a look at their web site. It may help.
Regards
Colin


----------

